# Herp Words and Their Meaning



## OdessaStud (Jan 23, 2007)

So oftern people use words that some of us dont understand their true meaning of.I thought it might be interesting to see how many herp associated words their are and what they mean.
Ill start off with an easy one 
Morelia Spilota ::: carpet/diamond python.
Odie


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

huh?

u mean their latin names?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

Code Scientific Name Common Name
Tortoises / Turtles
C2017 Chelodina longicollis - Eastern Snake-necked Turtle
E2018 Chelodina canni - Cann’s Snake-necked Turtle
G2019 Chelodina oblonga - Oblong Snake-necked Turtle
Y2028 Elseya dentata - Northern Snapping Turtle
K2029 Elseya latisternum - Saw-shelled Turtle
Y2776 Elusor macrurus - Mary River Turtle
T2002 Emydura macquarii emmotti - Emmott’s Short-necked Turtle
C2033 Emydura kreffti - Krefft’s Short-necked Turtle
E2034 Emydura macquarii - Murray Short-necked Turtle
G2035 Emydura macquarii signata Brisbane River Short-necked Turtle
Q2020 Macrochelodina rugosa Northern Snake-necked Turtle
Geckoes
M2126 Christinus marmoratus Marbled Southern Gecko
Y2052 Diplodactylus byrnei Gibber Gecko
- 2 -
U2058 Diplodactylus granariensis Wheat Belt Stone Gecko
Z2071 Diplodactylus steindachneri Box-patterned Gecko
A2076 Diplodactylus tessellatus Tessellated Gecko
C2077 Diplodactylus vittatus Eastern Stone Gecko
C2085 Gehyra australis Top-end Dtella
U2082 Gehyra dubia Dubious Dtella
A2092 Gehyra variegata Variegated Dtella
A2104 Hemidactylus frenatus House Gecko
C2105 Heteronotia binoei Bynoe’s Prickly Gecko
E2106 Heteronotia spelea Cave Prickly Gecko
K2109 Lucasium damaeum Beaded Gecko
K2777 Nephrurus amyae Centralian Rough Knob-tail
U2110 Nephrurus asper Rough Knob-tail
W2111 Nephrurus laevissimus Smooth Knob-tail
A2112 Nephrurus levis Three-lined Knob-tail
M2778 Nephrurus sheai Kimberley Rough Knob-tail
C2113 Nephrurus stellatus Stellate Knob-tail
G2115 Nephrurus wheeleri Banded Knob-tail
Y2116 Oedura castelnaui Northern Velvet Gecko
K2117 Oedura coggeri Northern Spotted Velvet Gecko
G2131 Oedura filicipoda Fringe-toed Velvet Gecko
M2118 Oedura lesueurii Lesueur’s Velvet Gecko
Z2119 Oedura marmorata Marbled Velvet Gecko
A2120 Oedura monilis Ocellated Velvet Gecko
G2123 Oedura robusta Robust Velvet Gecko
Y2124 Oedura tryoni Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko
Z2127 Phyllurus caudiannulatus Ringed Thin-tail Gecko
S2129 Phyllurus platurus Broad-tailed Gecko
S2137 Rhynchoedura ornata Beaked Gecko
Q2128 Saltuarius cornutus Northern Leaf-tail Gecko
E2130 Saltuarius salebrosus Rough-throated Leaf-tail Gecko
E2687 Saltuarius swaini Southern Leaf-tailed Gecko
K2053 Strophurus ciliaris Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko
W2059 Strophurus intermedius Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko
W2075 Strophurus taenicauda Golden Spiny-tailed Gecko
E2078 Strophurus williamsi Eastern Spine-tailed Gecko
U2138 Underwoodisaurus milii Thick-tailed Gecko
Legless Lizards
Q2160 Delma inornata Patternless Delma
A2164 Delma plebeia Leaden Delma
C2165 Delma tincta Excitable Delma
U2170 Lialis burtonis Burton’s Snake-Lizard
E2174 Pygopus lepidopodus Southern Scaly-Foot
G2175 Pygopus nigriceps Western Scaly-Foot​


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2007)

G2619 Antaresia childreni Children’s Python
X2009 Antaresia childreni X A stimsoni Children's / Stimson's Python hybrid
X2002 Antaresia childreni X A. maculosus Children's/Eastern Small-blotched Python hybrid
U2818 Antaresia maculosus Spotted Python
U2622 Antaresia perthensis Pygmy Python
Q2612 Aspidites melanocephalus Black-headed Python
S2613 Aspidites ramsayi Woma Python
C2633 Dendrelaphis punctulata Common Tree Snake
E2634 Enhydris polylepis Macleay's Water Snake
C2617 Liasis albertisii White-lipped Python
Q2620 Liasis mackloti Water Python
S2621 Liasis olivaceus Olive Python
W2819 Liasis stimsoni Stimson's Python
E2618 Morelia amethistina Scrub Python
A2624 Morelia carinata Rough-scaled Python
C2825 Morelia spilota Carpet/Diamond Python (subspecies not known)
W2623 Morelia spilota bredli Centralian Carpet Python
T2023 Morelia spilota cheynei Jungle Carpet Python
T2029 Morelia spilota imbricata Western Carpet Python
T2024 Morelia spilota mcdowelli Eastern Carpet Python
T2025 Morelia spilota mcdowelli / spilota Carpet/Diamond Python (natural intergrade)
X2007 Morelia spilota mcdowelli X M.s. cheynei Coastal / Jungle Carpet Python hybrid
T2026 Morelia spilota metcalfei Murray/Darling Carpet Python
T2027 Morelia spilota spilota Diamond Python
X2005 Morelia spilota spilota X M.s. bredli Diamond / Centralian Carpet Python hybrid
X2010 Morelia spilota spilota X M.s. cheynei Diamond / Jungle Python hybrid
T2028 Morelia spilota variegata Top End Carpet Python
A2616 Morelia viridis Green Python

Venomous Snakes 
W2675 Hoplocephalus bitorquatus Pale-headed Snake
X2001 Hoplocephalus bitorquatus x H. stephensii Pale-headed X Stephen's Banded Snake hybrid
A2676 Hoplocephalus bungaroides Broad-headed Snake
C2677 Hoplocephalus stephensii Stephens' Banded Snake
Z2727 Parasuta flagellum Whip Hooded Snake
W2691 Pseudechis colletti Collett’s Snake
C2693 Pseudechis porphyriacus Red-bellied Black Snake
M2734 Vermicella annulata Eastern Bandy-bandy
A2640 Acanthophis antarcticus Southern Death Adder
Y2804 Acanthophis praelongus Northern Death Adder
C2641 Acanthophis pyrrhus Desert Death Adder
W2615 Austrelaps ramsayi Highlands Copperhead
E2642 Austrelaps superbus Lowlands Copperhead
Q2680 Notechis ater Black Tiger Snake
S2681 Notechis scutatus Common Tiger Snake
U2690 Pseudechis australis Mulga Snake
M2814 Pseudechis butleri Butler's Snake
A2692 Pseudechis guttatus Spotted Black Snake
G2695 Pseudonaja guttata Speckled Brown Snake
K2697 Pseudonaja modesta Ringed Brown Snake
M2698 Pseudonaja nuchalis Western Brown Snake
E2650 Rhinoplocephalus nigrescens EasternSmall-eyed Snake
K2689 Oxyuranus microlepidotus Western Taipan
Y2688 Oxyuranus scutellatus Taipan
Z2699 Pseudonaja textilis Common Brown Snake
G2723 Tropidechis carinatus Rough-scaled Snake


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2007)

Miscellaneous Snakes 
U2630 Boiga irregularis Eastern Brown Tree Snake
T2036 Boiga irregularis fusca Northern Brown Tree Snake
M2646 Cacophis krefftii Southern Dwarf Crowned Snake
Z2647 Cacophis squamulosus Golden-crowned Snake
Z2655 Demansia psammophis Yellow-faced Whipsnake
Y2660 Denisonia devisi De Vi’s Banded Snake
K2805 Drysdalia rhodogaster Mustard-bellied Snake
Y2636 Fordonia leucobalia White-bellied Mangrove Snake
C2669 Furina diadema Red-naped Snake
S2673 Hemiaspis damelii Grey Snake
U2674 Hemiaspis signata Black-bellied Swanp Snake
M2726 Suta dwyeri Dwyer's Snake
G2627 Acrochorous arafurae Arafura File Snake
U2586 Ramphotyphlops australis Southern Blind Snake
G2599 Ramphotyphlops nigrescens Blackish Blind Snake
M2638 Stegonotus cucullatus Slaty-grey Snake
K2629 Tropidonophis mairii Keelback Snake


----------



## gillsy (Jan 23, 2007)

No i think he meant like a glossary, eg what does neonate mean

if you go into FAQ there is a glossary in there.

If its not there one of the Mods might be able to point it out.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 23, 2007)

lol
let us all copy and paste the NPWS species sheet 
lol


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 23, 2007)

Oooooooooo can i put the word hybrid or integrade in to asl somone what it means? hahahahaha

Simone.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 23, 2007)

I mean words like elapid and neonate and im a she not a he lol


----------



## gillsy (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah odessa, look in one of the faq sections its in there somewhere


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 23, 2007)

No worries ta i just thought it would be something for us all to have a bit of fun with and learn something along the way,


----------



## Hickson (Jan 23, 2007)

There's at least three threads already devoted to that.



Hix


----------



## Hawk (Jan 23, 2007)

A little off topic but can anyone tell me if Antaresia maculosus - spotted python, is the same as Antaresia maculosa - spotted python. Or is just a reclassification or are they different.?

Thanks Al.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 23, 2007)

They are the same species. The second spelling - _maculosa _- is correct for that genus.



Hix


----------



## Hawk (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Hix


----------

